# Root help.



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey I have a Droid x that was rooted with z4x back in the day. Is this method for obtaining root access obsolete? Just wondering because I guy I work with said he tried to root via instructions I gave him on z4xroot busybox Droid x bootstrap etc and couldn't obtain root??

Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever...


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I used it when I flashed back to froyo to install a 2nd init rom maybe try a different version of it


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"revosfts said:


> Hey I have a Droid x that was rooted with z4x back in the day. Is this method for obtaining root access obsolete? Just wondering because I guy I work with said he tried to root via instructions I gave him on z4xroot busybox Droid x bootstrap etc and couldn't obtain root??
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever...


If you're asking if it's obsolete for Gingerbread, yes it is. Z4root will only work on Froyo. There is a one click program though, that works on pc (and supposedly with OSX and Linux too). Here's my instructional if he needs help. Not trying to plug hardcore or anything, but if he is new to rooting, I have other tutorials and rom reviews as well. The channel is dedicated to Droid X.


----------

